# daiwa seagate



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

anyone seem one of the new daiwa seagates? seems to be basically a sealine x sha but with a forward gear box...drag star look more saltist style, and frame looks like a saltist but its composite...

trying to figure out if they used the spool design from the sha( basically no right side spool shaft, just the nub that the pinion gear slides over) or the saltist style spool(long right side spool shaft)

if this things got the sha spool, and forward gear box, it may be just what i want


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nobody bought one yet?


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Haven't seen the "new" Seagate yet. If you go to Daiwa's website there is a bunch of "New" icons. I don't think a lot of them came out to the market till just this Fall. I do know they dumped a couple of their best IMO Spinning reels, and I've asked around and they didn't replace them with a 2012 version, just let them go. And none of the "News" match up. They got rid of the Team Daiwa Advantage spinning, which may have packed a couple of extra ounces some didn't like but it was one smooth nice reel for it's price point. And just when I was thinking of getting another one, they're all but dried up at the retailers. And they also dumped the Fuego spinning. And didn't offer up a true replacement for it. and it was an awesome reel. Better than a Sustain IMO. Someone said they switched to some new compsite materials that the selling point is to help with weight BUT the materials were also cheaper in the manufacturing process than the former materials.

Shamano is phasing out some but at least replaceing them with "supposed" upgraded new editions of the same name. That was discussed on another thread here. The Stradic fi for the Stradic fj, for $20.00 bucks more. lol. And I guess a new addition to the Sustain too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks to be a Saltist with a composite frame and 1 less CRBB....ie; cheaper Saltist...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike 

Why did you sell off your fancy 7ht's?

These Seagates do look like a cheap Saltist

Seems like Daiwa is trying to reach $20 incremental price points and trick the Grinder into buying a couple..


I just re wrapped one of my SurfSticks in grey AA under and over
and put my 8600 on it, It looks bad ass again

My 8600 has caught more Drum than any of theses Seagates


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?id=605


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Mike
> 
> Why did you sell off your fancy 7ht's?
> 
> ...



Did not get rid of all of them just the multiples, ended up with 3 7HT's and 2 of the 7HT ST's. Needing to pay for the 2 Century rods I ordered...


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm really happy with how it feels. I think it will be the next big thing. 
I bought the SGT30H and it is very similar to the saltist 30H.
The frame and star drag knob is graphite so it has a lighter feel than the saltist.
You also don't have to worry about the frame getting scratched as I did with the saltist. 
If you like the Saltist 20H/30H, you're going to like this reel a lot.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

phamf said:


> I'm really happy with how it feels. I think it will be the next big thing.
> I bought the SGT30H and it is very similar to the saltist 30H.
> The frame and star drag knob is graphite so it has a lighter feel than the saltist.
> You also don't have to worry about the frame getting scratched as I did with the saltist.
> If you like the Saltist 20H/30H, you're going to like this reel a lot.


Have you had it apart yet? I've learned that with the saltist bg, that you need to oil the bearings right out of the box. After a hundred or so casts, the bearings were shot.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Good call...I've taken apart my reel to add yellow rocket fuel. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Since I haven't technically used it, I will have to play around with the brake blocks this coming spring.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

phamf said:


> Since I haven't technically used it, I will have to play around with the brake blocks this coming spring.


Thank you.. It looks the same except for the composite frame.

I agree with "I think it will be the next big thing.".. the saltist is a nice reel, but if I can get something cheaper and close to the same quality, I'm all over it


----------



## ProfessorCoCo (Sep 20, 2011)

How sturdy does the frame seem, compared to a SHA/Slosh? I'm not sure I'm nuts over those ventilated graphite crossbars, from an engineering standpoint. Sweet-looking reels, for sure.


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

You are correct. I don't understand why they engineered holes on the cross bars especially if it's graphite. If you drop it a certain way and hits the bar, it will probably break off. There will be frame flex but I'm not sure under what load.


----------



## ProfessorCoCo (Sep 20, 2011)

One thing that sells me on the sealine vs. the seagate is the fact that the sealine's frame has a lot more material. Comfy and lightweight are nice, but I'll take durable over both.

Also, I' m not quite sure how brass gearing is an improvement over stainless/marine bronze...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like a great reel.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

appreciate pics, not what i was hoping for however


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

So has anyone been fishing them? What do you think?


----------

